# 2019 FIBA World Cup in China



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

A total of 80 national teams will play in the FIBA Basketball World Cup 2019 Qualifiers:

In 4 Regions: Africa, Americas, Europe and Asia (which includes Oceania);
6 windows of 9 days each, starting on Monday and finishing on Tuesday of the following week.
Windows dates: 20-28 November 2017, 19-27 February 2018, 25 June to 3 July 2018, 30 August-18 September 2018, 26 November to 4 December 2018 and 18-26 February 2019
Two games per window to be played on a home and away basis in six windows to qualify for the FIBA Basketball World Cup 2019
The FIBA Basketball World Cup 2019 will qualify teams directly for the Tokyo 2020 Olympic Games or through 4 FIBA Olympic Qualifying Tournaments
32 teams will play in the FIBA Basketball World Cup 2019:

Host Country (China)
+ 7 from Asia
+ 5 teams from Africa
+7 from the Americas
+ 12 from Europe
The FIBA Basketball World Cup 2019 will qualify 7 teams directly for the Tokyo 2020 Olympic Games, with the remaining 4 + host (Central Board decision) to be determined through 4 Olympic Qualifying Tournaments in 2020.


----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

Nearly all the All-NBA talent on the roster has withdrawn from training camp. The most common reason parroted by the scoopmongers is a desire to “focus on the upcoming NBA season,” though Bradley Beal cited the upcoming birth of his second child. Kevin Love is currently on the fence, per The Athletic. DeMar DeRozan was added to the USA roster last month but has since withdrawn.

To fill the void left by vanishing superstars, Jaylen Brown and Julius Randle have been added to the training camp roster; Marcus Smart, D’Angelo Russell, and Aaron Gordon are reportedly under consideration too.

https://deadspin.com/team-usa-is-bleeding-out-1836633240


----------

